# Hello Bro&Sis



## paco219 (Jan 11, 2012)

Bro.Gordon hailing from lakeside lodge #47 pha east Chicago,in just DL this app to my iPod. So I'm always searching and learning new knowledge and info so holla back and keep this community going


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome to the community Brother!


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## cog41 (Jan 12, 2012)

Greetings!


----------



## Txmason32 (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome Brother


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forums my brother.


----------



## Steve Cumbie (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome Brother Gordon


----------



## Raymond Walters (Jan 14, 2012)

Greetings brother!


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Feb 8, 2012)

I am new to the site myself Brother, but welcome, and glad that you decided to join in with the Texas Brethren...........it is great to see all of the posts from all of the different Lodges in this great state of ours......it reminds you of how big Texas really is...............towerbuilder7

Bayou City Lodge #228, P.H.A., Houston, Texas


----------

